# Field Training Officer Certification Program



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Field Training Officer Certification Program

The Barnstable Police Department is hosting the Field Training Associates 40 hour Field Training Officer Certification Program November 15-19, 2004. The class will cover the following:

Operational Structure of the Field Training and Evaluation Process
Performance Assessment
Standardized evaluation guidelines
Selection and use of on-the-job instructional techniques
Documenting extent of training and coaching
Managing deficient performance
Community Oriented Policing
Preparing Probationer to be self-reliant

Tuition for this five-day program is $550 per student agencies sending 3 or more students are eligible for a reduced rate. For additional information or to register contact Sgt. Michael Damery (508) 778-3804 or via email [email protected]


----------

